# Free ASX Stock Filter



## levin123 (20 October 2010)

Hey guys,

Do you know of any free share filters for the ASX?

There are plenty for the US and European Markets but the only ones I've found for the ASX are ones you have to pay a subscription fee for. 

Cheers


----------



## AKB (26 October 2010)

levin123 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Do you know of any free share filters for the ASX?
> 
> ...




Ask this again after Singapore takes control of the ASX. Hopefully markets aren't the only thing that will converge. 

Side note, If you find a few shares you like, swing past Google Finance and the 'others like this' feature - it's a little hit and miss, but can get you onto some nice ones to do a little more research on. I threw FAR into it a few weeks back and it shot back DMA. Still holding both.

FAR release due tomorrow.


----------



## nebmaharg (1 December 2010)

Hey, commsec has a research tool section on their website for people with comsecc accounts that acts as a stock screener. But its annoying because after each search, it doesn't allow you to 'modify' your search and you have to put all criteria on manually again.


----------

